# Weinfass inst. ?



## baddie (2. März 2012)

Hallo hier meldet sich der Dirk aus dem Winterschlaf 

Meine gute Bekannte hat in Ihren Garten 2 Weinfässer und dieses Jahr (in diesem kurzem Winter) sind beide Böden kaputt gefroren. 

Hat einer von Euch gute Tips wie man sowas am einfachsten,günstigsten und unauffälligsten reparieren kann ? 

Sie trat an mich heran und wollte das mit Teichfolie ausschlagen aber da gibt es ja dann bei der Form "den Krieg der Falten"

Hat velleicht jemand von Euch da schonmal ähnliche Probleme gehabt und den optimalen Reperaturvorschlag für sie ? 

Lasst mich nicht hängen . Ich hab Ihr gesagt "wart ma ich frag in meinem Teichforum denn da sind die Experten und da wird Dir geholfen"  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## zickenkind (2. März 2012)

*AW: Weinfass inst. ?*

Hallo Dirk,

je nach alter des Fasses und dem Geldbeutel würde ich es zum Fasshersteller bringen. In Bremen gibt es noch einen im Hafenbereich:  http://www.fassfabrik-krogemann.de/...el&produktname=1%2F2+Weinfass+-+Blumenk%FCbel

Der repariert auch noch...........


----------



## underfrange (9. März 2012)

*AW: Weinfass inst. ?*

Ich weiß nicht wie stark das Fass kaputt ist, aber ich würde es mal mit flüssigfolie versuchen.


----------



## baddie (12. März 2012)

*AW: Weinfass inst. ?*

thx für die Antworten. 

Ich habe das mal so weitergeleitet und mal schaun ob und was sie mit den Fässern macht.
Sind auch nicht mehr die jüngsten sagte sie und ne "Profi" Reperatur scheidet vom "Kosten-Nutzen" Faktor aus.


----------

